# Looking for DnD players in Kansas City area



## kcjedi (Sep 24, 2004)

I am searching for  DnD players to add to a game that would run on Saturday days from approx 11am - 4pm. After football season the game would most likely shift back to Sundays. At this time campaign world is up in the air but would most likely be either FR or Eberron. The game itself would be played in the Lenexa area in my basement. Please respond to me at kcjedi@kc.rr.com. Thanks.

-=Brian


----------



## kcjedi (Oct 13, 2004)

Just an update. We have started the campaign as of Oct. 9th. The world is Eberron and currently the characters are in the city of Freeport, which I have ported in. I am still looking to add 1 or 2 more players. Please let me know if any are interested!


----------

